# Anyone add front Timbrens to there Tacoma



## BD1

If so, do u like them & do u have pics. Or any other light duty truck


----------



## jasonv

You don't need or want them. Your objective is not to keep the suspension from sinking when lifting the plow, just to be able to carry the thing safely. No amount of extra-big bump stops will stop it from bottoming out when you take a hard bump too fast. You're running with an extra 500 pounds on the front, just take it easy and you'll be fine.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

jasonv;1674021 said:


> You don't need or want them. Your objective is not to keep the suspension from sinking when lifting the plow, just to be able to carry the thing safely. No amount of extra-big bump stops will stop it from bottoming out when you take a hard bump too fast. You're running with an extra 500 pounds on the front, just take it easy and you'll be fine.


By your logic, my 99 tahoe that rests on the bump stops when the plow is up doesn't need a suspension aid to regain some ground clearance?


----------



## jasonv

2006Sierra1500;1676383 said:


> By your logic, my 99 tahoe that rests on the bump stops when the plow is up doesn't need a suspension aid to regain some ground clearance?


Sounds like you are suffering from one of the folowing;
Worn out springs,
Too heavy of a plow.

Keeping in mind, of course, that ANY plow could be too heavy for that minivan.


----------



## affekonig

I had them on my 97 and 04 Tacomas and would use them again. The 04 was lifted a little bit and the Timbrens didn't do much as the front was already pretty stiff, but I made a little spacer and they helped a bit. Don't know what plow you're carrying or how much it weighs though and they may not be worth it. You can get by with or without them, but they do help avoid some squat with a heavier plow.


----------



## BD1

Bought a SnowDogg MD75


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

jasonv;1676674 said:


> sounds like you are suffering from one of the folowing;
> worn out springs,
> too heavy of a plow.
> actually its both..worn out t-bars and a 700 lb hd plow. Front end is all original however.
> 
> keeping in mind, of course, that any plow could be too heavy for that minivan.
> half ton truck frame


.....
.....


----------



## BD1

I found a set for $150 shipped, so I just put them on. Did not put the plow on but went for a ride, seemed ok, will report back once a put the plow on & try plowing.


----------



## jb1390

BD1;1676866 said:


> I found a set for $150 shipped, so I just put them on. Did not put the plow on but went for a ride, seemed ok, will report back once a put the plow on & try plowing.


Nice, it's good to hear real world feedback for future tacoma owners. Will definitely help hold the front when stacking, and will help keep the plow frame from bottoming out on rough surfaces.

Pics?


----------



## BD1




----------



## BD1

The stock ones had about 3/4" or 1" gap, the timbrens touch when just sitting. Here is where I got them. They are easy to change, I sprayed kroil on them, jack the truck about 2 or 3 inches & just grab the rubber with channel locks & unscrew them, screw the new ones on.
http://www.easternmarine.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Timbren


----------



## affekonig

Actually found a pic of the spacer I made to close the gap between Timbren and arm:


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## BD1

Got to use the plow for the first time today & the timbrens worked great. No issues so far without the plow on.


----------



## jasonv

BD1;1685322 said:


> Got to use the plow for the first time today & the timbrens worked great. No issues so far without the plow on.


Except that now, you're *always bottomed out*.


----------



## jb1390

jasonv;1686505 said:


> Except that now, you're *always bottomed out*.


Not a problem in most people's minds. Leave this fine gentleman and his thread alone.

BD1, looks good, that extra ground clearance will definitely help clear obstacles like curbs and such. Won't hurt when stacking either.


----------

